# Blueline or Columbia?



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

I have mentioned a few different times that my next zook will be a Columbia but now I'm second guessing myself and thinking about the blueline Howitzer. My currents are TT ( bought new but now tired ) and DM which had problems when I got it but runs decent now. 

I ran Premiere in the 90's and know that the are a tough gun. So....stay with he same design ( Columbia ) or change it up a bit? 

Will the blueline gooseneck work on a TT Pump?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I can vouch for the blue gun :thumbsup:.
The goose neck will fit the tt pump. But you have to use the blue line goose neck as the filler on the blue gun is bigger.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I like Columbia:thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

icerock drywall said:


> I like Columbia:thumbsup:



You said that you dont have a Tube.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

gazman said:


> You said that you dont have a Tube.


you know it..but I do like the box tools...I think there the best and the mud tube rocks....:yes:


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

I believe that I'm going to stick with the traditional design Zook, as that's what I have now. I did drop TapePro a note though about their Booster Boxes. I really want to try these and compare to the TT but no one has them in the U.S.


----------

